# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  In hoevere tast het dagelijks gebruik van medicatie de lever aan?

## JEwalts

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Jorn en ik ben 18 jaar oud. Sinds anderhalf jaar lang heb ik last van neuropatische pijn in mijn kaak. Na ontzettend veel ingrepen gehad te hebben en ontzettend veel tandartsen en ziekenhuisen bezocht te hebben is geconstateerd dat ik last heb van ongeneeslijke neuropatische pijn. De tand waar het allemaal begonnen was is ± een jaar geleden verwijdert zonder enig resultaat in verbetering.

Nadat ik in Amsterdam in het academisch tandheelkundig ziekenhuis behandelt ben geweest hebben ze mij amitriptyline voor geschreven omdat dit medicijnen blijkt te helpen tegen zenuwpijn en ook tevens tegen mijn depressie. Ook heb ik de neuroloog bezocht omdat ze graag een MRI scan van mijn hoofd wilden zien, hier was alles verder goed gelukkig. Hierna ben ik doorverwezen naar de pijnpoli in Maastricht, zij hebben een paar tests gedaan en mij uiteindelijk gabapentine actavis voor geschreven. Momenteel slik ik 75mg amitriptyline en 3600 mg gabapentine actavis per dag (dit is de maximale dosering). Sindsdien zijn er wel degelijk verbeteringen merkbaar maar ik heb wel nog steeds last van pijn.

Nu heb ik alles mooi omschreven maar nu is mijn vraag, in hoevere tast het dagelijks gebruik van deze medicatie mijn lever (of andere organen aan)? Ik ben wel erg blij dat de pijn en mijn depressie minder is maar ik denk evengoed aan mijn toekomst, daarom hoop ik dat iemand mijn vraag kan beantwoorden.

Alvast bedankt,

Jorn

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi,

Je kunt misschien in de bijsluiters iets lezen over de invloed van deze medicijnen op lever en nieren. Je kunt ook met je huisarts overleggen om regelmatig bloed te laten prikken om je lever- en nierfunctie te controleren.

Heel veel sterkte.

----------


## sietske763

ik slik al heeeeeeel lang 100 mg amitriptyline (tryptizol) en mijn leverfuncties zijn altijd goed.
slik geen gabapentine maar wel genoeg andere ""rotzooi"". maar ben blij dat die pillen bestaan, liever wat korter leven, maar wel in goede lichamelijke en geestelijke conditie.

----------


## Elisabeth9

JEwalts: Dat klinkt zeer ellendig die pijn in je mond...moeilijk met eten lijkt mij.... :Frown:  ik ben blij voor jou dat de medicatie zijn werk doet, maar tevens kan ik mij voorstellen jou vraag....het lijkt mij dat als jij zoveel hoeveelheden slikt dat je arts je goed in de gaten zal houden en kijkt hoe jij reageert, en ik mag toch aannemen dat er eens een bloedonderzoekje komt....gewoon om te weten wat het met je lichaam doet...Amitriptyline slik ik ook maar in een veel lagere dosering..het medicijn wordt voor meerdere doeleinden gebruikt en ik ben er blij mee... :Wink:  Goh Jorn wat een toestanden he en zeker als je nog zo jong bent...ik heb verder helaas geen antwoord voor je maar ik wens jou heel veel sterkte!!!!! ik hoop dat er op een goede dag andere oplossingen voor jou gaan komen met die pijn aan je mond!!! ik denk dat ik zelf ook nog andere optie's ging uitproberen, bv homeopathie.... veel goeds gewenst....

Hartelijke groeten...

----------


## JEwalts

Hallo Elisabeth,

Bedankt voor jou medeleven, de pijn is neuropatisch en zit dus in de zenuwen. Hierdoor heb ik verder geen last tijdens het eten. 
De pijn komt soms zomaar opzetten met erge pijnscheuten en verder blijft het redelijk dragelijk. Gelukkig gaat het op dit moment een stuk beter. Wat betreft de doctor, eerst begeleide hij mij inderdaad met de medicatie, alleen bleek dat de arts niet echt de juiste medicatie voorschreef. Hij heeft mij doorverwezen naar de pijnpoli in Maastricht en deze arts heeft de amitriptyline verlaagd en de gabapentine verhoogd. Wel hoop ik inderdaad dat ik binnenkort eens getest wordt.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jorn

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jorn,

Ik ken de uitdrukking van de pijn, men heeft het ook wel eens over sympatische pijn...ik heb het met mijn aandoening..overgevoelige prikkels krijgen zomaar van uit het niets..dat is even wennen.. :Stick Out Tongue:  ..( bij Posttraumatisch Dystrofie)....
wel belabberd dat de ene arts je eerst zoveel gaf, maar gelukkig ben je nu onder behandeling van de pijnbestrijding...er zitten kanjers tussen, ook, in mijn woonplaats...de amatriptyline kun je feitelijk jaren slikken, maar dat andere medicijn ken ik niet, ik zal het eens opzoeken....toch kun je van elk medicijn bijwerkingen krijgen maar als het goed voor je is en je hebt er baat bij zoals Sietske al zegt dan nam ik het gerust in...maar jij bent de patient dus is het goed om alles te zeggen tegen de arts die je behandeld wat je voelt etc...praat er gerust over met die man...je kunt altijd vragen "wat" het doet met je lever etc, en of dat wellicht eens getest moet worden? ikzelf maak wel eens een lijstje met wat ik wil vragen omdat ik mijn eigen vragen vergeet als zo'n arts van alles begint te zeggen...omdat ik er jaren kwam en soms niet helemaal bij de les was vanwege medicatie typte ik de vragen thuis en tijdens of na de arts zijn opmerkingen legde ik "mijn verlanglijstje" neer met de opmerking: och ik wilde nog iets vragen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  gaan ze altijd op in, mits het niet een A viertje vol is.... :Wink:  sterkte maar weer en een prettige dag gewenst....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Cool:  ps: ik wacht op de zon!

----------

